# Nubian Boer Doe



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

I thought I should post some pics, just in case anyone wants to see what a Nubian x Boer Doe looks like  Her name is Molly an is almost two now. These images when taken last year while she had a month old buckling on her. 

If any one else has a Nubian Boer PLEASE post pics too .. I would love to see


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

My 75% boer just kidded and I think she's crossed with a nubian


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice goats, but I got to admit I'm way more excited about that lush green grass!  I've been in brown dead tundra conditions far too long lol!

I used to have a few nubian/boers but only have one left that's only 25% nubian/75% boer; she looks like a reddish brown boer goat. The others I used to have looked like the one you have pictured, with varying shades of brown, and one that was all white.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you Suzanne and Ksalvagno ! She is very cute .. such an attention seeker !! 



Lstein said:


> lush green


Hehe yes we do have green pastures Lstein - But it means we have to be soo careful with diarrhoea and bloat in the wet warm seasons.

Be really cool to see how other crosses come out .

Is it at all possible to see a pic of your goat cross Lstein ?


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

TooManyBoers said:


> My 75% boer just kidded and I think she's crossed with a nubian


Be interesting what she throws TooManyBoers ! I too excited for you


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

This is Pickles, she's the 75% Boer and 25% Nubian. She's a yearling in this picture, this spring she will be three.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow ! She is absolutely amazing, nice colour  .. and love the name !
Thank you for sharing Lstein.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

LizWiz said:


> Be interesting what she throws TooManyBoers ! I too excited for you


Two doelings for me!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> This is Pickles, she's the 75% Boer and 25% Nubian. She's a yearling in this picture, this spring she will be three.
> View attachment 126758


I have a girl called pickle. She's fittingly the best escape artist I own!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

TooManyBoers said:


> I have a girl called pickle. She's fittingly the best escape artist I own!


Mine is one of those where, you forget she's there. She doesn't get into trouble, isn't overly tame (but doesn't mind you being by her), and isn't one of the ones I'm constantly tripping over.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Mine is one of those where, you forget she's there. She doesn't get into trouble, isn't overly tame (but doesn't mind you being by her), and isn't one of the ones I'm constantly tripping over.


Mine is the complete opposite! Annoying girlie!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Pretty girl
My newest girl is 75% boer and 25% nubian


----------

